# cairo-dock not uses nvidia



## hanhtm (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all,
My PC have nvidia card. I installed deskutils/cairo-dock and deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins. The cairo-dock is running fine. However it not uses OpenGL in nvidia card at all. When I run `cairo-dock -o`, it throwed an error:

```
freebsd% warning :  (/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/implementations/cairo-dock-glx.c:void gldi_register_glx_backend():294) 
  Cairo-Dock was not built with GLX support, OpenGL will not be available
warning :  (/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-core-3.4.1/src/implementations/cairo-dock-egl.c:void gldi_register_egl_backend():232) 
  Cairo-Dock was not built with EGL support

=======================================
   Cairo-Dock version : 3.4.1
   Compiled date  : Oct 23 2015 18:48:38
   Built with GTK  : 3.16
   Running with OpenGL: 0
=======================================
```
My xorg.conf is already have `glx` loaded:

```
Section "Module"
   Load "freetype"
   Load "extmod"
  Load  "glx"
EndSection
```
How can I force cairo-dock to use OpenGL in nvidia card?
Thanks


----------



## talsamon (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess nvidia-driver is installed. Install x11/nvidia-xconfig and run `nvidia-xconfig`.


----------



## hanhtm (Oct 26, 2015)

talsamon said:


> I guess nvidia-driver is installed. Install x11/nvidia-xconfig and run `nvidia-xconfig`.


Thanks for your reply. I already use x11/nvidia-xconfig to generate my xorg.conf.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 26, 2015)

Is in graphics/cairo option OPENGL enabled?


----------



## hanhtm (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you for your following up. 
Yes. I just checked port graphics/cairo   and found 
	
	



```
OPENGL
```
 enabled.
Sounds very strange.


----------

